# Functional English proof for Partner



## rajputraju08 (Dec 14, 2016)

My spouse has done Graduation(B.Sc.) and MBA. for dependent PR visa - 189/190, we get a letter from her University stated she has done MBA in year XXXX to XXXX and medium of study was English. 

Should we get same letter from her the University/ college from where she graduated also, or only MBA will be sufficient.
I am not claiming points for her.

Thanks...
Rajeev


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

rajputraju08 said:


> My spouse has done Graduation(B.Sc.) and MBA. for dependent PR visa - 189/190, we get a letter from her University stated she has done MBA in year XXXX to XXXX and medium of study was English.
> 
> Should we get same letter from her the University/ college from where she graduated also, or only MBA will be sufficient.
> I am not claiming points for her.
> ...


Letter for PG (MBA) is enough if it was a 2 years full time course.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

that letter which you have right now is sufficient


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

My wife who is the secondary applicant has done bachelors in english hons from delhi university. So, would degree be sufficient or i will have to get it written from her college that medium of instructions was English ( i mean that is so obvious)


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Shailz said:


> My wife who is the secondary applicant has done bachelors in english hons from delhi university. So, would degree be sufficient or i will have to get it written from her college that medium of instructions was English ( i mean that is so obvious)


i also feel that the degree in itself should be sufficient


----------



## vikramkalsan (Mar 21, 2017)

Better give Pte for her. Safe bet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shailz said:


> My wife who is the secondary applicant has done bachelors in english hons from delhi university. So, would degree be sufficient or i will have to get it written from her college that medium of instructions was English ( i mean that is so obvious)


When you are dealing with immigration law, it's better not to take a chance.

If it's not too much trouble, get the English medium certificate from the university and attach it with the Marksheets 

Why take a chance, would be my advise

Cheers


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

My wife gave IELTS in Feb 2016 and the test results are valid till Feb 2018, however if I apply now for visa, would these results still be valid to confirm my wife has functional english?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shariq123 said:


> My wife gave IELTS in Feb 2016 and the test results are valid till Feb 2018, however if I apply now for visa, would these results still be valid to confirm my wife has functional english?


IELTS results would be valid for 3 years as per DIBP and not 2 years as mentioned in your certificate i.e. Feb 2019

As long as you are granted a visa before that date, you have no reason to worry

Cheers


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> IELTS results would be valid for 3 years as per DIBP and not 2 years as mentioned in your certificate i.e. Feb 2019
> 
> As long as you are granted a visa before that date, you have no reason to worry
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply, however as per DIBP website (https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english), it states that IELTS/TOEFL/PTE/CAE need to have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement. 

That's why I'm confused now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shariq123 said:


> Thanks for your reply, however as per DIBP website (https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english), it states that IELTS/TOEFL/PTE/CAE need to have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement.
> 
> That's why I'm confused now.



I am sorry
Apologies
I thought the rules for superior english would apply here

The results are valid only for 1 year only so she would have to take the tests again

Cheers


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am sorry
> Apologies
> I thought the rules for superior english would apply here
> 
> ...


Yeah as I thought. I would try to get a letter from her university now to certify that the medium of instruction was English rather than splurge $250 again for IELTS.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shariq123 said:


> My wife gave IELTS in Feb 2016 and the test results are valid till Feb 2018, however if I apply now for visa, would these results still be valid to confirm my wife has functional english?


proof of functional english should be within 1 year from date of visa application

_Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing._

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

Is there any specific format which we need to get signed for college authorities for partner's functional English proof?
If so, can you guys please share or direct me to right thread or Can we write it in a generic way and get it certified from college.

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> Is there any specific format which we need to get signed for college authorities for partner's functional English proof?
> If so, can you guys please share or direct me to right thread or Can we write it in a generic way and get it certified from college.
> 
> Thanks!


Basically it should contain these details

The details of the applicant
The period studied
The course details

Then certification that the medium of instruction was in English

Signature with preferably a rubber stamp and contact details

Cheers


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Basically it should contain these details
> 
> The details of the applicant
> The period studied
> ...


Thanks man.

I found below format somewhere. I guess it should suffice. 

_This letter is in reference to the Australian visa application of [Candidate Name]. [He/She] was a student of the [University/College Name], from [From Date] to [To Date], and completed her [Degree Name] in [Course Name] bearing register no: [Registration Number]. The details of the subjects studied are available in [her/his] mark sheets.

The medium of the study was in ENGLISH during the complete tenure of the full course. She has good oral and written communication skills in English._


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I found below format somewhere. I guess it should suffice.
> 
> ...


As long as the college is ready to issue the same, it's more then good

Cheers


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

My wife has done four years bachelors degree in Fashion Designing. I need to provided proof for her "Functional English". Will the letter from the college be sufficient if they provide that the medium of study was english?

Also do I need to provide the subjects studied and marksheet along with the letter?

PS: I am not claiming the partner points and I am the sole applicant for visa 189.

Regards,
Usman


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

My wife has done four years bachelors degree in Fashion Designing. I need to provided proof for her "Functional English". Will the letter from the college be sufficient if they provide that the medium of study was english?

Also do I need to provide the subjects studied and marksheet along with the letter?

PS: I am not claiming the partner points and I am the sole applicant for visa 189.

Regards,
Usman


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Only the letter from the College / University mentioning her details and the medium of instruction is enough. No need to submit marksheets or the details of subjects studied.



Dimenssionless said:


> My wife has done four years bachelors degree in Fashion Designing. I need to provided proof for her "Functional English". Will the letter from the college be sufficient if they provide that the medium of study was english?
> 
> Also do I need to provide the subjects studied and marksheet along with the letter?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*Character Documents for Partner & Dependents Under 18 years*

I am working on the EOI. The checklist states that the police certificate of the applicant as well as of partner and kids (whoever is under 18 years of age) is required.

*Documents for dependents under 18**

For every dependent under 18 who is applying with you provide:

identity documents
proof of your relationship with the dependent such as a birth or marriage certificate
character documents, if applicable.*

and for Partner:

*Documents for your partner**

Provide:

identity documents
documents about your relationship – for example, marriage certificate
character documents, if applicable
documents about other relationships, if applicable
proof that your partner has Functional English.*

My question is that character document or (police certificate) is really required for wife and children?

Regards,
Usman


----------

